# how many helen in this here?



## baodai (Aug 30, 2009)

My biggest bush of helen. It's growing like crazy.
Eric Muehlbauer: Is this what you are looking for?
Thanks,
BD


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah...I think it's time to repot those babies!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 30, 2009)

If Eric doesn't take it...send it my way


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2009)

"it?"

great roots!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 30, 2009)

Looking good, real good.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

That's definitely reached clump status!!


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 30, 2009)

Thirty Helens agree!

That's a clump!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 30, 2009)

:drool::drool: That is frickin' AWESOME!!! :clap: :clap:
What is your culture?????


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 31, 2009)

wow a lot of good money :drool:!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 31, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> wow a lot of good money :drool:!!!! Jean



:rollhappy::rollhappy:

Amazing clump...!!! Well done!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice, keep this on the down low, you never know what jealous people are lurking.


----------



## baodai (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for the warning Eric, i'm out for good 
BD


----------



## Roth (Sep 2, 2009)

The problem with such clumps is that when you will grow it in a pot, most of it will die unless you divide it...


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 3, 2009)

> Ah...I think it's time to repot those babies!



Babies..?  I think I see some old spikes on them... That is a fantastic plant, baodai..


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 4, 2009)

wow... 
if you need to make some divisions, i'd be happy to help you out by taking some....

i mean....
um....
wow


----------



## baodai (Sep 4, 2009)

I just want to add a bit more info. It is over 50 growths. Does count starting offsets. There are about 10 starting buds and I have been hanging them just the way u see it. Ofcourse, there are some old roots that need to be cut. But it likes the way it is. I won't do anything 
Xavier, you are right, clump like this won't survive in pot. So, I grow them without pot.
BD


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2009)

!!


----------



## John M (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, what a plant. Did you just get this plant? Is it freshly collected from the wild?


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 7, 2009)

> Xavier, you are right, clump like this won't survive in pot. So, I grow them without pot.



Mind sharing with us how you grow them then? Mounted on a rock?


----------

